# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  Aide à l'APAC, association de sauvegarde animale sur le 94

## Cymodocée

Bonjour

Je vous transmets l'appel de la présidente de l'APAC, petite association dans le Val de Marne, spécialisée dans le sauvetage et l'adoption des chats. Elle va se retrouver privée de locaux en février prochain. Merci de signer la pétition !

***
Bonjour à toutes et à tous, 

Malheureusement nous avons appris récemment que nos locaux ne nous seraient pas réattribués par la Mairie de Chennevières à la fin de notre bail le 18 février 2022. 

LAPAC est reconnaissante pour les salles du Fort de Champigny que nous avons pu occuper pendant 3 ans, néanmoins nous sommes maintenant sans solution face à cette décision surprenante et inattendue prise par Monsieur le Maire. 

En effet, après nous avoir proposé à maintes reprises les mêmes salles insalubres et non adaptées à nos besoins, la Mairie a finalement annoncé quelle ne souhaitait plus nous soutenir, et quaucune  autre solution dhébergement ne nous serait proposée. 

Cest pourquoi nous lançons une pétition afin de demander à la municipalité de Chennevières-sur-Marne de bien vouloir nous permettre de maintenir notre activité en mettant à notre disposition de nouveaux locaux parmi ceux actuellement non utilisés par la Mairie. 

Cette pétition se signe gratuitement, et nécessite une confirmation par mail : change.org/APAC94



Merci davance pour votre soutien, en espérant que nous puissions trouver une solution pour reloger nos 51 animaux.

Vous avez signé et souhaitez nous aider davantage ? Vous pouvez partager cette pétition auprès de vos proches 

Katia Bonnardel
Présidente APAC


APAC
89 rue de Bry94 430 - Chennevieres sur Marne


Tel 06.03.82.77.58 (plus rapide sms ou WhatsApp)
associationapac94@gmail.com

----------


## krissou

"Cette pétition se signe gratuitement, et nécessite une confirmation par mail : change.org/APAC94"

Je voulais signer mais le lien m'envoie vers facebook, est ce normal ?

----------

